
Lightning Generator Made of Water (DIY Marx) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDfZFSay_1A
======
peter_d_sherman
Did you know that _capacitors and resistors_ \-- could be made out of only
_water_?

?

Well, water and jars in the case of capacitors, water and tubes in the case of
resistors...

The referenced video shows this in practice and effect -- and more...

